# How Did I Get These?



## CEF721 (Jan 18, 2015)

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/Mice028.jpg
This was the litter I got a couple of years ago.

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/DSC_0147.jpg
Father

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/MicePics2009.jpg
Mother, if my memory serves.

I know the picture above of the babies is sort of blurry, so:
http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/MicePics2010.jpg
Boy 1- black eyes

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/MicePics2011.jpg
Boy 2- Red Eyes

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/Mice050.jpg
Girl 1 (Black)- Black Eyes and Girl 2 (gold)- red eyes

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/Mice053.jpg
Girl 3- Black eyes and Boy 1- Black Eyes

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr2/CEF721/Mice/Mice051.jpg
Boy 2- Red Eyes and Girl 4 (gold)- black eyes


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm asuming your American based on how u spelt colour.

Does the farther have black or red eyes?
Babies look a mix of dove pied (pink eyed black) black pied and ressive yellows pieds. Some of the yellows look sooty so could be brindle involved but I'm not familiar with us brindle passed some can look ressive yellow.

So mum carries pink eye gene p, and she must carry ressive yellow ee, she also has a white mark on her face she she is likely pied ss.
a/# B/# C/# D/# E/e P/p s/s
Dad is pied and looks ressive yellow.
If black eyed
a/# B/# C/# D/# e/e P/p s/s
If red eyed
a/# B/# C/# D/# e/e p/p s/s


----------



## CEF721 (Jan 18, 2015)

PPVallhunds said:


> I'm asuming your American based on how u spelt colour.
> 
> Does the farther have black or red eyes?
> Babies look a mix of dove pied (pink eyed black) black pied and ressive yellows pieds. Some of the yellows look sooty so could be brindle involved but I'm not familiar with us brindle passed some can look ressive yellow.
> ...


Thank you so much. Yes, I am American. The father has black eyes, so he'll be the first one. On another note, what are the possibilities if I breed a broken marked agouti with either a broken merle or a banded black?


----------

